# pain and tightness in collarbone area please help



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

guys i really need some help on this injury i have, iv had it 6 months now, the imbalence caused me to tear my rotar cuff which has now repaired but im still getting pain in my right collarbone area and a very tight feeling beneath the clavicle. it is causing my whole right shoulder girldle to sit too high but when i try and draw it down to where it belongs it triggers the pain!

i must stress that the actual bone itself doesnt hurt,,, but beneath the collar bone towards the shoulder feels very tight and in the morning when i wake i often need to 'flare my chest out and pinch my shoulder blades back' for it to effectively POP it back in.

the pain doesnt go away, it is there all day especially when i try and draw my shoulder down to where it belongs.

i cant do any chest exercises or any pull ups or pull downs because of it.

i have been stretching my pecs now every day for 4 weeks and it hasnt helped.. iv also been stretching my neck muscles which hasnt helped..

i have been to 2 chiropractors one said its from my SCM neck muscle and the other said its from muscle knots in my back..

the pain could be coming from my neck, my chest or even my back around the scapula from research but i am hoping one of u guys has had this problem and has some suggestions.

sorry if this is in wrong section but no one reads the injury forum

please help meeee i wanna get back in the gym


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

one way of explaining it would be, if i tried to deadlift my collarbone and shoulder would probably tear away from my body lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Go to a physio mate, a good one will tell you what's wrong and tell you what to do to recover.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

Simple advice above, really.

A good and recommended Physio is worth their weight in gold. Across the shoulder area weight lifters seem to end up with postural imbalances. A series of tests from a physio can determine any weak areas.

From there the physio can prescribe some simple exercises/stretches to fix the issue.


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

its the money tho fellas im skint at the moment. when i get some cash ill be sure to find a physio


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> its the money tho fellas im skint at the moment. when i get some cash ill be sure to find a physio


Will your doc not refer you to 1


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I've got a similar issue, though not as bad, and also can't really afford treatment. Best thing you can do (IMO, but I'm no expert) is rotator cuff exercises every day, I keep bands at home and at work so I can do a quick 5 mins a few times through the day. Also exercises for the lower traps and subscapularis.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Little stu said:


> Will your doc not refer you to 1


Like this guy says ^^^

If you're in pain, go to your doctor. He should either sort out an X-Ray or refer you to a physio on the NHS.

It's his job so go see him.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

SoFar-SoNatural said:


> its the money tho fellas im skint at the moment. when i get some cash ill be sure to find a physio


As the other lads have said, get a referral from a GP.

Happened with my lower back in 2006. Took only 1 visit to the GP and I was referred to a physiotherapist and from there 1-2 visits weekly for a month then fortnightly, then once a month. Never had any drama's since. Either way a GP can refer you in the right direction.

Let us know how you go...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Like someone mentioned above, always do rotary cuff exercises before a workout.


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

i have been doing RC exercises on a dailyyy basis for a mont, also chest stretching and neck stretches.

i have had my xray results back and as expected the xray found nothing wrong.. so the issue must be tendons or tight muscles.. i need an MRI, going to doc again on friday and not leaving till i get reffered lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

defo a job for a physio.

do you push more than you pull? (as in more exercises, rather than weight)


----------



## SoFar-SoNatural (Dec 28, 2012)

no this is the weird thing, my back is far more developed than my front. my chest is quite poor but my back is actually very good. yet i still have rounded shoulders.


----------

